# More info on next-gen 3-series (E90)



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Click here for article


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Good lord, it's gonna be a mini 7'er.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I think it sounds pretty good, that pic looks a little better than others I have seen too. :thumbup:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

"After 2007, BMW plans to fit its four-cylinder engines with electronic valve actuation."

Cool, I was wondering when we'd start seeing this sort of technology. Using electronically actuated values means less engine weight and parsitic drag, as well as the ability to infinitely control the valve timing and duration. Very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

ff said:


> *"After 2007, BMW plans to fit its four-cylinder engines with electronic valve actuation."
> 
> Cool, I was wondering when we'd start seeing this sort of technology. Using electronically actuated values means less engine weight and parsitic drag, as well as the ability to infinitely control the valve timing and duration. Very cool. :thumbup: *


I was hoping they would say more about what engines will be used. I wonder if the 325 and 330 will be upgraded to bigger engines :dunno:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *I was hoping they would say more about what engines will be used. I wonder if the 325 and 330 will be upgraded to bigger engines :dunno: *


I hope not. I'd much rather see them get the same or better HP+torque and mileage from what they have now.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

ff said:


> *I hope not. I'd much rather see them get the same or better HP+torque and mileage from what they have now. *


that would work, what I should have said was something to increase performance. :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *that would work, what I should have said was something to increase performance. :thumbup: *


They're all going to need V8s and V12s with huge torque and HP because the E90 is going to weigh about 4 tons once they're done with it.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

alee said:


> *They're all going to need V8s and V12s with huge torque and HP because the E90 is going to weigh about 4 tons once they're done with it.  *


 let's hope not


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

alee said:


> *They're all going to need V8s and V12s with huge torque and HP because the E90 is going to weigh about 4 tons once they're done with it.  *


then it's just a matter of time until someone tries to fit the e90 v8 in to a 1series


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

> BMW plans to use its controversial iDrive system, though in a much simpler, more intuitive form than in the 7 Series.


:thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> *:thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: *


I saw that too. I think that the 3 series cockpit is simple enough as it is, and wouldn't need to "benefit" from something like iDrive. I suppose that the manual transmission will become a think of the past as well.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

why wouldnt they use the valvetronic in the E46 ti's?


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

I does look like like a mini 7-er for now - with all the gadgets in it. I bet the weight will go up again. At least they preserved the manual tranny... 


I wonder what the next M3 would be like - a two-ton air suspended V8 powered muscle car? :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Akakubi said:


> *I wonder what the next M3 would be like - a two-ton air suspended V8 powered muscle car? :dunno: *


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


>


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

> The new interior takes cues from the 7 Series -- *say goodbye to the driver-centric theme that has been a feature of the model since its inception in 1975.*


 

:thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## Fingaz (Aug 29, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The new interior takes cues from the 7 Series -- say goodbye to the driver-centric theme that has been a feature of the model since its inception in 1975.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is not good news. I feel that the current 3-series has one of the nices interiors of any car, both ergonomically and cosmetically.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Fingaz said:


> *quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The new interior takes cues from the 7 Series -- say goodbye to the driver-centric theme that has been a feature of the model since its inception in 1975.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Not to nitpick, but the E46 was already a step away from the driver-centric cockpits of the past. So it's not surprising that the following generation completes that transition.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Not to nitpick, but the E46 was already a step away from the driver-centric cockpits of the past. *


In what way?


----------

